# [MIL] Dogs are Marines' best friends - Kentucky.com



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.kentucky.com/779/story/416262.html&cid=1216586746&ei=Lx89SICGL4H4yATS8czoCg&usg=AFrqEzfpHVYS68Pojv-y2ne8W5_fM5734g"><b>Dogs</b> are Marines' best friends</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Kentucky.com, KY -</font> <nobr>18 hours ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Evans has been <b>working</b> with <b>military dogs</b> for the last eight years, and one of his primary duties is to act as a decoy. One hot Sunday afternoon recently, <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

